# 10 gallon single fish ideas?



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

If I was to get my old 10 gallon to house a single fish, what would yall get?


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

A pygmy pufferfish would be cool. Or an African butterflyfish.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

<<<<<<<<<< A betta. DUH!!!! lol. Second choice would probably be multiple bettas. (duh also lol) 

Non bettas, I would go with a leaf fish. I've heard they're okay in small tanks.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

African butterfly fish is #2 
#1 is the Archer Fish set up branches and leaves above and put a small feeder plate for ants and misc bugs and then enjoy the show.


----------



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

I was wanting something other than the normal betta or typical petsmart buy. I went with 2 kribs though. Moved them from my 55, and im selling the tank. Im trying to downsize a little.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Archers reach about a foot in length...so that's a bit small for them haha. I'd even say it's probably too small for a fully grown pair of kribs as well.


----------



## rtro92 (Aug 19, 2012)

Go with about 30 marimos and dwarf guorami.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

30??? This is a ten gallon we're talking about rtro92


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...so a guy wants 30 marimo moss balls...that should work...after all , they don't produce any waste...but it would be a little crowded...lol


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Who says you have to get the normal petstore betta? These are my precious little betta stiktos. I love them! I would be devastated if they died because they are extremely rare, very valuable, very pretty, and I am sentimentally attached to them. And, they aren't your average petstore betta. Petstore bettas are nothing. Longfins are minor IMO. Once you get into wilds, you'll never look back. At least I didn't.


----------

